
Aaron Swartz's Prosecutors Were Threatened and Hacked, DOJ Says  - ghosh
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/04/swartz-prosecutors-threatened/
======
pan69
Oh, and Aaron Swartz wasn't threatened? I see... Eye for an eye they say.

